# New Case for Kelly controls assembly



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Neat. Does this mean the little fans on top of the controller are useless or is there a way to flow air to them?


spring said:


> The new box is dedicated to the KDZ/KDC/PM assembly including the shunt inside.But It is only useful for the assemblies below,nothing else.
> 1.KDZ/KDC Sep/ex motor controller assembly
> 2.KDZ/KDC Series wound motor/PM brushed motor controller assembly without reversing contactor
> 3.PM brushed motor controller assembly
> ...


----------



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Neat. Does this mean the little fans on top of the controller are useless or is there a way to flow air to them?


A very high power controller can not be installed inside the box.Only controller with 450A-500A peak can be used.And we put the silica grease at the bottom of the controller.
The whole system is installed on the aluminum plate.It will be prefered if you can install the heat sink at the bottom of the aluminum plate.


----------

